# sonni



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

to those who may remember my blue bi colour sonni, who sadly passed away last evening. sonni had spent the last ten years of his life with neurological problems which included fits and a balance problem caused by an ear op when he was 7.
he will be sadly missed by his mum and furry brothers and sisters.
RIP my baby 14.02.97-05.12.13


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry. hugs


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry Jenny for the loss of your Sonni.
He is at peace now and one Day you will meet again. Until then he leaves Happy Memories for you to cherish. xx

R.I.P Sonni and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry jenny to hear about poor Sonni. He will be missed x x


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Sonni..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, R.I.P Sonni


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is sonni in the back of the bed with jack who looked after him in his final weeks



this is sonni taken I think last year, he spent most of his later life in his bed only coming out now and again for a walk round. unfortunately he would walk in circles because of his problem


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Bless him. RIP sweetheart


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for you loss 
run free at the bridge dear Sonni x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.Sending Jack an extra cuddle too.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for your lovely comments its much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

So sorry. RIP Sonni.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh jenny, I'm so very sorry to read about sonni  I have only just seen this thread. R.I.P beautiful boy xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about Sonni, think about him now fit and well and running around with his friends at Rainbow Bridge. RIP Sonni. Hope Jack is OK too.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for that. I still miss him and that little meow he had when he heard me, his little head would come up. I must put a video on I have of him when I first moved here a few years ago, and he wasn't so bad then.
jack seems to be fine with his renal problems. altho he has a blood test coming up next month, but whether he likes it or not, he gets hand fed watered down renal food.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor baby - you and Jack must miss him so much.

And I know just what you mean about Jack looking after him. When one of my cats was unwell, the other cuddled into her big time, and washed her and comforted her. They truly sense when the other needs them.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this was sonni taken about five years ago, so his problem wasn't so bad and he was about 11 years old and the circling hadn't started then, but you can tell he isn't the same as a normal cat. that little meow of his always pulled a string in my heart, love him.

URL=http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f244/2950jenny/MOV00090.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

right that didn't work, will try again


----------

